# Autoglym Flexiblade



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Purchased one of these several months ago, seems to work well, will this damage the paintwork?

Thoughts please

Phil


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you ask this question on detailing world you'll be berated :lol: however, I've used one for years and never had a problem


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks ikon, will use with care


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, I wouldn't use one, IMO liable to cause scratches. After washing, take her up the road & back to remove excess water & dry the brakes off & then microfibre cloth to dry & shine her again. [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Phil, I wouldn't use one, IMO liable to cause scratches.


Standard DW answer :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I use one but do tend to wipe the blade after each stroke! Can't see a problem as with whatever you use it's possible to cause scratches even micro fibre cloths if there's residual dirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The problem with the blades is that, even if it's scrupulously clean, the blade itself eventually becomes damaged and starts to cause very small linear scratches in the top-coat. Because of the way the blades are used, these scratches are anything up to 3' long and will require polishing to remove.

While it's true you can scratch with a microfibre, just laying the microfibre down on the surface is by far the least likely way to cause scratches. But you can get awfully anal about what is, after all, just paintwork.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I use drying towels.. I have used all sorts, wooly mammoth are the best but for price you can't beat asda's own... a lot better than chamois leathers or flexi blades...


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheers guys, microfibre it is then

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

